# Which Tractor? 7230 PREMIUM or Puma 155



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

Upgrading my current tractor, I run it on my baler (Jd 568) loader and planter(12 row) .Could use some suggestions. Current tractor is a 6430 premium, looking at

John Dere 7230 premium 2011, loader mfwd, 3 hyd, 30mph, 2***hrs power quad

Case Puma 155 2011, has joystick would need loader but price is low enough that would even out price. 4hyd, 3*** hrs power shift

6150R, haven't looked a lot but here alittle above my price range,

I run Deere and love the left hand reverser for baling, have driven some Case, but not a lot of pumas around here, can the shuttle be used like the Deeres? Sure is nice for loader and baling not having to clutch. How is the Puma for loader work? (Snow and bales)

Money is close on the two options


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Have you looked at these? http://auction.ruhterauctiononline.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?ohid=17947301&lp=TH


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dapals said:


> Upgrading my current tractor, I run it on my baler (Jd 568) loader and planter(12 row) .Could use some suggestions. Current tractor is a 6430 premium, looking at
> 
> John Dere 7230 premium 2011, loader mfwd, 3 hyd, 30mph, 2***hrs power quad
> 
> ...


Does the JD have left hand reverser? Probably? The JD has the loader on it. Is the loader in good shape? Is the condition fairly equal on it? If so then I would probably go with the JD if the price is similar. Lower hours and better resale I would think. Though maybe the JD dealer is lousy and the Case dealer is better for repairs if needed?


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

Dealers for repair is not an issue, hard to go from a John Deere premium to a John Deere M, creature comforts are too nice when baling stalks in fall all day


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd go with the 7230 cause it's all the same as your 6430 just bigger.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Deere...


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

We have had a 2009 and currently have a 2012 7230 premium, ivt with front suspension. They are very good tractors only replaced a couple sensors on the 2012. We traded the old 7230 on a 6140R. It is quite the upgrade. But like you say, it is definitely a price increase. One big benefit of the 7230 over the 6150 would be no exahust filter. I don't feel it is a problem but if you don't like all the emissions crap the 7230 would be the way to go. H360 on either JD tractor would be the way to go.

As far as the puma goes, if it's anything like going from a John Deere to a new holland you won't like it. That's just my opinion. They may be good tractors but I would definitely stay with deere


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Dapals said:


> Dealers for repair is not an issue, hard to go from a John Deere premium to a John Deere M, creature comforts are too nice when baling stalks in fall all day


I know the D is a real step down but figured the difference from the M to the R would not be that big a deal.

Auction tractors are taking a big drop from the listing (Tractorhouse, MachineFinder) prices at the Internet sites.


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

Alright so what if I can get the Puma for 5-10000 less?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dapals said:


> Alright so what if I can get the Puma for 5-10000 less?


There's a reason.....deere


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been watching the Pumas a little, thinking some day maybe they might be an option to replace my MX Maxxums as baler tractors. Thing is, they are Basildon tractors evolved from the TM New Holland. I'm guessing they don't give up much to a Deere as far as the operator is concerned . . . but I'll bet if you set them beside each other the Deere will look like a stouter tractor. In case you are not aware, the Puma 155 is the largest of the small frame Puma line. They will all have a shuttle reverse, and either the 18spd 25mph or a 19spd 30mph full power shift trans.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If it were me I would go with the Deere without a doubt. Like Colby said the 7230 will be the same basic tractor just bigger and heavier......so if you like your 6430 you should love the 7230.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

If you like your Deere just buy the green one. I made the decision to buy the cheaper tractor the last time around. Kick myself every time I drive that thing. The case has been a solid tractor but there's a reason the 4455 Deere was about 20k more.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm also in the the "if you like your Deere, stick with it camp" (as I know nothing about either tractor) but one thing to consider in favor of the Puma is that it has never had loader use before. If you put a loader on it you get a brand new loader on a tractor that may have been used less roughly than a tractor that has seen a few thousand hours with a loader on it.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Buy what you like, cause if you don't, a flat tire or dead battery, will be the brand of the tractor's fault!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm also in the the "if you like your Deere, stick with it camp" (as I know nothing about either tractor) but one thing to consider in favor of the Puma is that it has never had loader use before. If you put a loader on it you get a brand new loader on a tractor that may have been used less roughly than a tractor that has seen a few thousand hours with a loader on it.


Good point tech.....give some people a FEL on a farm tractor and they think the sob is a D9


----------

